# Life jacket loaner tree is a great idea.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Do you have any of the loaner trees at your ramps?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLCg8et7AUE


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

A great idea.


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

*Life jacket loaner station*

I understand that Alaska has them at every public boat ramp. I spoke with a couple people that said it saved their hide when they got to the ramp and found out the were short PFD's. 
Alaska's is "Kids don't float" program.
Boat U.S. started it from what I hear.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

There is one sponsored by Sea Tow at the city park ramp in PSJ.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper....I have forgotten PFD's more then 1X!!! If the dern things wouldn't mildew sooooo bad, I'd leave em in the boat!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Great idea. I am going to talk with the city and see If they will let me build one at Shoreline. I will let you know what they say. Would need some help filling the rack.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Good idea! Sounds like a great project for the Boy Scouts!


----------

